# diegodbs llega a los 2.000 posts!!



## Laia

Siempre tienes algo interesante que decir (o preguntar). Es increíble lo rápido que has llegado a los 2000 (como ves yo voy a mi ritmo…) jejeje  !!  
 
*¡Felicidades!*​


----------



## diegodbs

Laia said:
			
		

> Siempre tienes algo interesante que decir (o preguntar). Es increíble lo rápido que has llegado a los 2000 (como ves yo voy a mi ritmo…) jejeje  !!
> 
> 
> *¡Felicidades!*​


 
Ya lo veo Laia, unos vamos a pie y otros andando.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Congrats, Diego! Every post exceptionally helpful and full of . . . .  wisdom!  

¡Felicidades en esta ocasión espectacular!


----------



## Alundra

ENHORABUENA DIEGO!!!!! 

Tus mensajes son todos muy útiles.
Alundra.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Felicidades Diego, and thank you for all your help.


----------



## Fernando

Reitero lo dicho cuando llegaste a los 1.000. Aparte de útiles, ninguno de tus mensajes es de chateo.


----------



## Mei

Alaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!2000!!! Estás arrasando Diego! Gracias por tu ayuda!

¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!

Mei


----------



## ampurdan

*2.000 FELICIDADES, DIEGO!!!*​
*Vaya, yo que pensaba que llegaría antes que tú y mira... Bueno, espero que llegues a los 3.000 con el mismo savoir faire.*​


----------



## gisele73

¡¡¡Felicidades Diego!! 

Tus respuestas son siempre acertadas y tus aportes valiosos, no sólo para los que están aprendiendo español sino para todos.

1000 posts al mes...y creo que yo también voy al mismo ritmo, así que que ahorita te alcanzo


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

"¡Para tío! (  )! ¡Que apenas dejo de escribir el primer post de felicitacion cuando has llegado ya al siguiente!
Alguna vez lo dije y ahora lo repito: espero algún día saber tanto como tu 
Saludos mexicanitos


----------



## Viriato

2000 post, ¡guau! Vas disparado hacia el tercer milenio. Corteza dura, poco relleno y mucho jugo, así son todos tus post.
Moltes felicitats


----------



## cirrus

Feliz 2o postiversario diegodbs!

Saludos desde el gris lluvioso del norte


----------



## Roi Marphille

*Muchas felicidades compañero!*
*Moltes felicitats company!*​


----------



## buddingtranslator

Felicidades Diego! Tus consejos siempre son muy lúcidos e inteligentes. Me has ayudado mucho en sólo dos meses y yo espero que sigas ayudándonos mejorar la lengua!

Mil gracias Diego.


----------



## Outsider

Dos mil mensajes valiosos. 
¡Muchas felicidades, Diego!​


----------



## Like an Angel

*¡¡Diego, 2000 ya!! Bueno, muchisisisisísimas gracias por regalarnos tu sapiencia en cada uno de tus mensajes y ¡¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones!!!!!*


----------



## lauranazario

Hoy tenemos más de 2000 razones para ver cómo da gusto leer tus mensajes.  

Saludos,
LN


----------



## diegodbs

Muchas gracias a todos. Siempre gusta aprender y compartir con todos vosotros.


----------



## ILT

Híjole, llegué tarde a la fiesta por tus 2000 mensajes, pero mis felicitaciones son sinceras y agradecen toda tu colaboración.

FELICIDADES


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Diego!*

*You are a huge asset to the forums. Keep it up!*​


----------



## blancalaw

Congratulations!!!!  At your rate you will have 10,000 by the end of this year!!!


----------

